# Spiele usk18 und ohne einstufung bestellen



## Watnditte (30. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

irgendwie bin ich gerade nicht mehr up2date:

1. Wo bestellt man eigentlich am besten gerade spiele, die in Deutschland nur zensiert zu bekommen sind. Früher gabs mal in Össi-land (gamestock o.ä.) einen Vertrieb?

Die Möglichkeit der zahlreichen blood-patches ist mir bekannt.

2. Und ist dass überhaupt noch legal?

Falls hier keine Links veröffentlicht werden dürfen, freue ich mich auch über eine PM.

Weitermachen!


----------



## kry0 (30. Oktober 2007)

hallo  
ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob ich damit einen verbraten bekomme... aber guck mal auf gamesonly.at ! die find ich ganz gut eigentlich... recht flott und ne relativ übersichtliche seite haben die!  vor allem fällt interessanterweise die altersüberprüfung weg !


----------



## Eiche (30. Oktober 2007)

in deutschland http://www.sqoops.de/doomster


----------



## schmodel (30. Oktober 2007)

spielegrotte.de ist meine erste Wahl.
Ausweiskopie hin und los gehts.Da habe ich auch mein Bioshock-deutsch und uncut her.


----------



## Watnditte (31. Oktober 2007)

Drei gute Vorschläge, vorallem gamesonly.at, vielen Dank!!

Zumindest bei Hellgate:London scheint aber spielegrotte.de günstiger zu sein... - gut Alternativen zu haben.

Weitermachen!


----------



## HattoriHanzo (5. November 2007)

Ich für meinen Teil hab auch schonmal was bei http://www.gameheaven.de/ georderd.

Nachdem man nen Account gemacht hat und ne Kopie vom Ausweiß geschickt hat, kann man munter im Sortiment aussuchen und ordern.

Viel Spass und MfG

HHanzo


----------



## Pokerclock (5. November 2007)

Die meisten Drittanbieter bei Amazon wollen keine Ausweiskopie sehen. Selbst die mit 1000+ Bewertungen, die das gewerblich machen wollen keine. 

Das Beste Indiz dafür ist, dass die Anbieter nicht daruf hinweisen, dass eine Ausweiskopie notwendig ist (wie es Amazon macht)


----------



## Wassercpu (5. November 2007)

Gibts den noch bloodpatches..nie mehr irgend welche gesehen...ihr...


----------

